# Profile pic



## beef77 (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't seem to figure out how to change my pic from my iPhone. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 16, 2013)

Me either.


----------



## gril1 sgt (Sep 17, 2014)

Same here. :/


----------



## gril1 sgt (Sep 17, 2014)

Figured out the iPhone issue!

Change your setting on the profile page from "mobile" to "desktop". Then click on the pic to edit and save changes. Then scroll back to the bottom of the page to go back to "mobile".

Hope that helps!


----------

